# Any Electrician out there...?



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Im sorry this may have been asked too often...BUT

OH is a UK Electrician/electronic engineer (Industrial, commerical & domestic) and we need to get his qual's recognised...but all the info on the web doesnt give a direct answer....Who do we need to contact for certification?
He is looking at getting his Red Seal...as we are looking at the Ontario/NS areas...is Industrial in more demand? he does not want to sit in an office but be in the field 'working'...(i understand that an engineer in Canada is completely different)
So confusion is setting in...where do we start?
Help pleaseee!


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

An engineer in Canada is a licensed profession like a Doctor and a lawyer, you are looking at being a tradesman. The biggest differences here are the voltages and the installation practices which differ from province to province, and are completely different from the UK. Word of warning if you are a site based tradesman you will end up working outside in minus temperatures, which can be a killer Ontario can be cold but NS is colder.

I assume you have looked up the red seal explanation on the HRSDC website? This may help you with your qualification recognition.


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the reply...
Yes ive had a read of the CIC & HRSDC which has sent me round in circles...ive found a few bits of info but not who does the qualification certs...! As he hopes to apply as a skilled worker, I have messaged RedSeal and await a reply...his qualifications will make a difference as to whether he applies as an industrial electrician or marine or with millright...his UK experience isnt under one umbrella in canada, hence the slight hesitation in WHO we need to 'talk' too about his quals!
A colder climate has been discussed and he's worked in minus 28...

I also cannot find an explaination to the question of 'continuous employ'...he has been self-employed for 20-ish years, what evidence is accepted? He has customers whom he has worked for who would supply a reference...either im looking in all the wrong places or im going daft!!!!
Any advice is welcome.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

the following link will give you all the information you need for having your OH's qualifications recognised in Alberta. There are similar sites for Manitoba, BC, Vancouver but hope this helps cos its pretty much the same steps for each province.

Tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca

Your OH has to apply for his qualifications to be recognised which will cost approx 450 dollars and if successful he can then sit the red seal exam. He will need 70% to pass this exam. It is a multi choice style exam. He will need to prove that he has the correct number of hours worked in the last four years prior to applying if he doesn't have the credentials. Hope this helps.






owdon said:


> Many thanks for the reply...
> Yes ive had a read of the CIC & HRSDC which has sent me round in circles...ive found a few bits of info but not who does the qualification certs...! As he hopes to apply as a skilled worker, I have messaged RedSeal and await a reply...his qualifications will make a difference as to whether he applies as an industrial electrician or marine or with millright...his UK experience isnt under one umbrella in canada, hence the slight hesitation in WHO we need to 'talk' too about his quals!
> A colder climate has been discussed and he's worked in minus 28...
> 
> ...


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

LindaDoyle said:


> the following link will give you all the information you need for having your OH's qualifications recognised in Alberta. There are similar sites for Manitoba, BC, Vancouver but hope this helps cos its pretty much the same steps for each province.
> 
> Tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca
> 
> Your OH has to apply for his qualifications to be recognised which will cost approx 450 dollars and if successful he can then sit the red seal exam. He will need 70% to pass this exam. It is a multi choice style exam. He will need to prove that he has the correct number of hours worked in the last four years prior to applying if he doesn't have the credentials. Hope this helps.


Many thanks for the reply...can i ask..what evidence is accepted to 'prove' his worked hours? He has been self-emp for so long!
i have emailed Redseal with, as yet no reply!!
He has been studying the Canada code book (a lot to take in!!!) & feels that it would be best to take a course before sitting the Redseal exam...is there such a thing does anyone know?
Also do Redseal check his qualifications before he sits the test??
If not who takes 450 dollars? 
Thanks


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

owdon said:


> Many thanks for the reply...can i ask..what evidence is accepted to 'prove' his worked hours? He has been self-emp for so long!
> i have emailed Redseal with, as yet no reply!!
> He has been studying the Canada code book (a lot to take in!!!) & feels that it would be best to take a course before sitting the Redseal exam...is there such a thing does anyone know?
> Also do Redseal check his qualifications before he sits the test??
> ...


If he is self employed then he has to submit a self declaration letter. There are example self declaration letters on the Manitoba Apprenticeship site Apprenticeship Manitoba | Entrepreneurship, Training and Trade | Province of Manitoba Have a look at that and copy it exactly the same putting in his details. Depending on the province he will need to be able to prove he has sufficient hrs worked in the trade. For eg. automotive technician needs to prove 9,000 hrs worked. We submitted a self declation letter for the two years he was self employed and references from all other employers for the pre-ceeding years. You must ensure that your references are originals, and they DO check them. They also will ring the referees to verify. As for the Canada book, Im not sure which one you are talking about, but my hubby bought a book which had sample exams in it and when he did the exam he didn't get even one similar question. When he queried it the examiner said the book is strictly a guideline. He was very dissapointed as he thought he was going to get similar type questions. I do recommend reading up on the different terminology tho' because this in itself can be stumbling block. I don't think there are any courses prior to sitting the exam but I do know in Manitoba there are sessions on a Thursday evening where you can go in and get tips/advice prior to sitting the exam. Yes, before he is accepted to sit the exam they will verify his references/hours worked, and qualifications. They will not accept anyone that doesn't comply Im afraid. You must make sure you give them information overload. The 450.00 dollars is paid to the Government of whatever Province he sits the exam so for example we paid the Government of Manitoba for the exam in February and we are actually just after paying a 2nd time to have his credentials recognised in Alberta as he has the chance of an open LMO to go there. If there are any other questions feel free to ask but I don't think you will get a reply back from the Red Seal people to be honest. I know if we had waited to hear back from them we would still be waiting. We had to search the internet until we got the correct information so I don't mind sharing it with anyone as it was difficult at the time and I didn't know about these forums. Good luck and let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm in a bit of a similar position so thanks for the advice!!! Good luck!


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

*Electricians...*

Hello All...

I have, found a helpful chap at Dept of Labour & advance ed..
Although it does not 'prove' qualification, an affidavit of worked hours maybe acceptable...

Has anyone else heard of this?

cheers


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> If he is self employed then he has to submit a self declaration letter. There are example self declaration letters on the Manitoba Apprenticeship site Apprenticeship Manitoba | Entrepreneurship, Training and Trade | Province of Manitoba Have a look at that and copy it exactly the same putting in his details. Depending on the province he will need to be able to prove he has sufficient hrs worked in the trade. For eg. automotive technician needs to prove 9,000 hrs worked. We submitted a self declation letter for the two years he was self employed and references from all other employers for the pre-ceeding years. You must ensure that your references are originals, and they DO check them. They also will ring the referees to verify. As for the Canada book, Im not sure which one you are talking about, but my hubby bought a book which had sample exams in it and when he did the exam he didn't get even one similar question. When he queried it the examiner said the book is strictly a guideline. He was very dissapointed as he thought he was going to get similar type questions. I do recommend reading up on the different terminology tho' because this in itself can be stumbling block. I don't think there are any courses prior to sitting the exam but I do know in Manitoba there are sessions on a Thursday evening where you can go in and get tips/advice prior to sitting the exam. Yes, before he is accepted to sit the exam they will verify his references/hours worked, and qualifications. They will not accept anyone that doesn't comply Im afraid. You must make sure you give them information overload. The 450.00 dollars is paid to the Government of whatever Province he sits the exam so for example we paid the Government of Manitoba for the exam in February and we are actually just after paying a 2nd time to have his credentials recognised in Alberta as he has the chance of an open LMO to go there. If there are any other questions feel free to ask but I don't think you will get a reply back from the Red Seal people to be honest. I know if we had waited to hear back from them we would still be waiting. We had to search the internet until we got the correct information so I don't mind sharing it with anyone as it was difficult at the time and I didn't know about these forums. Good luck and let me know if you need any other info.


Hi,

I was hoping you could tell me how long it took to get his verification done. We have an LMO for a company in Edmonton as an Electrician. I sent the papework through today and was just wondering how long it would take and how they send you the approval/acceptance letter.

Thanks


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

owdon said:


> Hello All...
> 
> I have, found a helpful chap at Dept of Labour & advance ed..
> Although it does not 'prove' qualification, an affidavit of worked hours maybe acceptable...
> ...


Hi I am an electrician from the UK who settled in NS back in September 2011, I assume that your OH has all his C&G qualifications 236 parts 1 and 2 the latest edition of BS7671 under his belt and maybe 2391 inspection and testing and all the certs to prove this. When I arrived I contacted the Dept of Labour & advanced ed in Halifax and had a meeting with a lovely lady who assessed my qualifications along with my affidavit and approved me immediately to write the red seal. I am sure I still have all the contact details so please feel free to IM me if you would like them. In NS there is an online course provided by the Dept Labour free of charge on the code and another useful tool is the ESAT tool provided by the CSA which has a cost but was well worth the money for me. I studied the code using these mediums for just 3 weeks before taking and passing the red seal.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

uksparky said:


> Hi I am an electrician from the UK who settled in NS back in September 2011, I assume that your OH has all his C&G qualifications 236 parts 1 and 2 the latest edition of BS7671 under his belt and maybe 2391 inspection and testing and all the certs to prove this. When I arrived I contacted the Dept of Labour & advanced ed in Halifax and had a meeting with a lovely lady who assessed my qualifications along with my affidavit and approved me immediately to write the red seal. I am sure I still have all the contact details so please feel free to IM me if you would like them. In NS there is an online course provided by the Dept Labour free of charge on the code and another useful tool is the ESAT tool provided by the CSA which has a cost but was well worth the money for me. I studied the code using these mediums for just 3 weeks before taking and passing the red seal.


The post you replied to is coming up to 20 months old...


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> The post you replied to is coming up to 20 months old...


oops was tired


----------

